# WinCC flex 2008 SP2 Update10



## erzteufele (16 Dezember 2010)

https://support.automation.siemens....m=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content

... die behobenen fehler sind ja grauenhaft ... zum glück hatte ich noch nie was davon


----------



## Astralavista (16 Dezember 2010)

Also ich bins langsam echt leid ...
Jetzt hab ich mir das Update voller Hoffnung installiert weil ich schon einige selber erfahren musste und in einigen Situationen auf Flex 2007 zurückgegangen bin.
ABER: Natürlich tauchen jetzt wieder Bugs auf die in Update 3 nicht vorhanden waren.

Auf jeden Fall stimmen jetzt auf einem MP377 15" Touch die Kurvenanzeigen nicht mehr mit der Projektierung überein. (X-Achse)
Nervt mich alles gewaltig.

2007 HF4 lief wenigstens stabil und alles funktionierte. 

Hoffentlich gibts bald nen gescheiten Servicepack der Systemgetestet wurde.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2010)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Also ich bins langsam echt leid ...


Ich auch! Wenn ich hochrüste, muss ich auch alle RTs und Panels hochrüsten. Das bedeutet wenigstens eine Woche Rundreise. Aus der Ferne mache ich das nicht. Denke jedoch, ich kann erst einmal auf das Update verzichten.

Irgendwie wird man immer mehr dazu genötigt, mit mehreren VMs zu arbeiten und Lizenzen zu kopieren. Bisher konnte ich es vermeiden, aber es wird ja immer verzwickter mit den Versionen.

Wäre es überhaupt irgendwie möglich, auf einem PC420, PC427B und IPC427C per Fernwartung ein Update zu installieren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie nervt mich das schon lange, meinetwegen
brauchen die nicht zweimal im Jahr einen SP
rausbringen, der nicht richtig läuft. Sondern 
einen SP alle 2 Jahre, der funktioniert und es
ermöglicht eine Projektierung zu erstellen die
man blind draufspielen kann, ohne das einen 
die Arbeit nach 8 Wochen durch ein HF zerstört wird. 
So wie es zur Zeit läuft ist flexibel ein unverlässliches
Werkzeug und damit unbrauchbar im Industrielen
Einsatz. Jede Wette das es mit TIA so weiter geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich auch! Wenn ich hochrüste, muss ich auch alle RTs und Panels hochrüsten. Das bedeutet wenigstens eine Woche Rundreise. Aus der Ferne mache ich das nicht. Denke jedoch, ich kann erst einmal auf das Update verzichten.
> 
> Irgendwie wird man immer mehr dazu genötigt, mit mehreren VMs zu arbeiten und Lizenzen zu kopieren. Bisher konnte ich es vermeiden, aber es wird ja immer verzwickter mit den Versionen.
> 
> Wäre es überhaupt irgendwie möglich, auf einem PC420, PC427B und IPC427C per Fernwartung ein Update zu installieren?



Ich glaube die einzigte lössung ist, von jeden
Gerät sich eins hinzulegen, dort die Änderungen
durchführen. Dann ein Image erstellen und den
Kunden zu schicken.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..Jede Wette das es mit TIA so weiter geht.


Wie sollte es auch anders sein. Aus Scheiße kann man nun mal keine Bonbons machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie sollte es auch anders sein. Aus Scheiße kann man nun mal keine Bonbons machen.



Oder:
Aus einen Esel kann Mann kein Rennpferd machen

für den User heist das:
Es ist blöd mit eine Schwein zu Pflügen.


----------



## SSO (16 Dezember 2010)

Ich kanns langsam nicht mehr lesen...... Ist das ein Info-Board oder ein Mecker- und Jammerboard.
Wenn die Software ja so Sch.... ist und der Nachfolger bestimmt auch, dann frage ich mich wirklich warum ihr damit arbeitet. Kauft doch was anderes, ESA oder sonst was. da ist sicher alles Gold was glänzt. Es gibt genug Hersteller die ihre Projektierungssoftware den Panels beilegen oder nur eine kleine Schutzgebühr verlangen. Dort gibt es bestimmt keine Ecken auf die man aufpassen muss. Die haben dann auch bestimmt einen spitzen Support bei dem man nicht warten muss und sofort eine maasgeschneiderte Lösung für alle Wehwehchen und Probleme bekommt.

Also Leute nicht Jammern und Meckern, auf zu neuen Ufern. 

Ich werde meine Geld aber weiterhin mit STEP7+WCF und seinem Nachfolgern verdienen. Trotz der Probleme klappt das Geld verdienen damit wirklich gut. 

Gruß aus München


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2010)

SSO schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Geld aber weiterhin mit STEP7+WCF und seinem Nachfolgern verdienen. Trotz der Probleme klappt das Geld verdienen damit wirklich gut.
> Gruß aus München


Bist Du ein Siemensmann?
Endlich mal einer der sich outet und dem wir die schuld geben können.


----------



## SSO (16 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Bist Du ein Siemensmann?
> Endlich mal einer der sich outet und dem wir die schuld geben können.



Nicht mehr ;-)  Ich mach das seit vielen Jahren auf eigene Rechnung. Als Siemenensler würde ich mich hier nicht her trauen. Bei der Stimmung ist es zum Lynchen nicht mehr weit. Ich frage mich aber wirklich warum so viele unzufriedene User nicht mit was anderem arbeiten. 

Gruß aus München


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

SSO schrieb:


> Ich kanns langsam nicht mehr lesen...... Ist das ein Info-Board oder ein Mecker- und Jammerboard.
> Wenn die Software ja so Sch.... ist und der Nachfolger bestimmt auch, dann frage ich mich wirklich warum ihr damit arbeitet. Kauft doch was anderes, ESA oder sonst was. da ist sicher alles Gold was glänzt. Es gibt genug Hersteller die ihre Projektierungssoftware den Panels beilegen oder nur eine kleine Schutzgebühr verlangen. Dort gibt es bestimmt keine Ecken auf die man aufpassen muss. Die haben dann auch bestimmt einen spitzen Support bei dem man nicht warten muss und sofort eine maasgeschneiderte Lösung für alle Wehwehchen und Probleme bekommt.
> 
> Also Leute nicht Jammern und Meckern, auf zu neuen Ufern.
> ...


 
na klar, wir steigen alle drei wochen um. Da freud sich der Kunde, das er für
seine Anlage keinen Support vom Lieferanten bekommt, da es eine System
umstellung gegeben hat.
Wir kaufen dann neue Programmier Software, Schulen die Mitarbeiter neu,
stellen das ganze Lager um. Hast du überhaubt einen blassen Schimer was
so etwas schon für einen kleinen Mittelständler ausmacht. 
Ich habe auf meinen Rechner einiges an Software, aber nichts läuft so
scheiße wie die von Siemens. Es fett, langsam und stürzt andauernd aus
irgendwelchen unduchschauberen gründen ab. 
Wir haben auf Siemens gesetzt und dafür viel Geld ausgegeben, ich glaube
dafür können wir dann verlangen das es ein bischen und dann auch
dauerhaft funktioniert. Im Machinenbau ist es einfach scheiße wenn Du die
Kunden abklappern musst weil mal irgend etwas nicht funktioniert.

Anscheinend bist du damit zufrieden das du permanent nicht funktionierende
SP auf deinen Rechner aufspielen musst und dann in kurzer Zeit eine Salve
von HF, hast du dann mit den HF ein mangel behoben tut sich ein anderer
auf. Das Installieren von Flexibel, dann das überprüfen der Projektierung
und Kundenfahrten weil evtl. ein Fehler nicht erkannt wurde kosten Geld.
Dieses Geld bekommst von Siemens nicht ersetzt, ich habe wenigstens das
Glück das meine Haare nicht mehr Grau werden können, weil ich Sie mir 
schon alle gerauft habe.
Wenn das kein Grund ist zu meckern, dann weiß ich es nicht. Aber lauf du 
ruhig weiter auf deiner Grünen saftigen Wiese und schau den Wolken 
hinterher. Träumer :twisted:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2010)

SSO schrieb:


> ..Ich werde meine Geld aber weiterhin mit STEP7+WCF und seinem Nachfolgern verdienen...


Das werde ich auch tun. Aber lass mich doch auch mal meckern. Besser ich lasse meinen Frust hier ab als vor dem Kunden.


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2010)

ja das hilft meist den Kummer abzulassen.

Bin auch kein 100% big S Freund, aber im Gegenzug: bei uns laufen S5 sei mehr als 20 Jahren, S7 entsprechend kürzer ohne wirkliche Probleme (die gibts erst bei Änderungen  )


----------



## SSO (16 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> na klar, wir steigen alle drei wochen um. Da freud sich der Kunde, das er für
> seine Anlage keinen Support vom Lieferanten bekommt, da es eine System
> umstellung gegeben hat.
> Wir kaufen dann neue Programmier Software, Schulen die Mitarbeiter neu,
> ...




Lieber Helmut, 
ich frage mich immer wieder, wie du die Zeit aufbringst zu  praktisch allem und jedem deinen Senf dazu zu schreiben. Wenn du hier nur halb so viel meckern würdest und statt dessen deine Arbeit richtig zu Ende bringen würdest, dann hättest Du auch nicht das Problem bei all deinen Kunden jedes Update nachziehen zu müssen. 

Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund an einer laufenden Anlage irgendwelche Updates zu installieren. Wenn ich mit einem Projekt fertig bin, dann läuft das auch und ich muss nicht jedes HF nachziehen. Irgendwie lässt sich jedes Problem umschiffen. Bevor ich auf Lösungen vom Hersteller warte mache ich das auch. Somit bekommt der Kunde trotz der Probleme eine laufende Anlage. Die Anlagen laufen dann so lange bis irgend was erweitert oder umgebaut wird. Offfensichtlich ist eine ständige Optimierung bei Deinen Anlagen unbedingt notwendig. 

Also bevor Du andere, die komischerweise seit 25 Jahren jeden Tag mit den Werkzeugen über die du so schimpfst arbeiten und damit gut bis sehr gut zurechkommen, als Träumer bezeichnest, kann ich dir nur raten deinen A.... vom Internet und dem SPS Forum hinfort zu bewegen und deine Arbeit zu machen. 

Vieleicht würde ja auch ein Kurs ein bischen helfen deine Probleme ein wenig zu reduzieren.

Gruß und schönen Abend.

PS: Ich freu mich auf TIA. Es wird Zeit das mal was neues kommt. STEP7+WCF+PCS7 und ....... wird mir langsam zu langweilig.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2010)

SSO schrieb:


> Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund an einer laufenden Anlage irgendwelche Updates zu installieren. Wenn ich mit einem Projekt fertig bin, dann läuft das auch und ich muss nicht jedes HF nachziehen. Irgendwie lässt sich jedes Problem umschiffen. Bevor ich auf Lösungen vom Hersteller warte mache ich das auch. Somit bekommt der Kunde trotz der Probleme eine laufende Anlage. Die Anlagen laufen dann so lange bis irgend was erweitert oder umgebaut wird. Offfensichtlich ist eine ständige Optimierung bei Deinen Anlagen unbedingt notwendig.



Also sorry, aber du bist irgendwie realitätsfremd.
Unsere Anlagen laufen ca. 20Jahre. In diesem Zeitraum werden durch Produktänderungen oft Änderungen notwendig.
Und gerade WCF macht hier wirklich oft genug Ärger.
Vernünftige Qualitätssicherung sieht schlichtweg anders aus. Und bei den gesalzenen Preisen könnte man da wirklich mehr verlangen.
Für den Preis eines MP377 + WCF Advanced bekommst du ja schon einen Kleinwagen.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe schon lange Feierabend....
Flex gibt es erst seit 2004 also nicht 25 Jahre.
Protool, Coros oder OP393 bzw OP396 die mit 
Datenbausteine projektiert wurden. 
Wenn wir mal zum kunden müssen, liegt das nicht
daran das wir nicht sauber gearbeitet haben oder 
nicht fertig geworden sind (was aber auch schon 
vorkommt) sonder weil wir mal etwas, auf Kunden
Wunsch nachrüsten oder umbauen. Und dann 
kommen die Probleme.


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2010)

ja das Stimmt 100%, laufende Anlagen, da gibts keine Probleme, die kommen erst bei Änderungen.
zB.: gerade upgedatetes flex, und du willst ein "altes" TP bearbeiten (NICHT MAL " jAHRE VORHER EINGEBAUT) und -> es funktioniert nicht 
Alten Laptop raus, die Änderung gemacht -> Funzt. das Ärgert einfach.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2010)

SSO schrieb:


> ..Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund an einer laufenden Anlage irgendwelche Updates zu installieren...


Ich sehe da schon zwingende Gründe. Ich muß z.Bsp. jederzeit in der Lage sein, unsere Anlagen zu warten, zumindest während der Gewährleistungspflicht. Auch danach muß man den Service gewährleisten. Dazu gehören nun mal auch Änderungen an der Visualisierung, und sei es nur ein neuer Meldetext. Wenn der Kunde 400km entfernt seine zwei Jahre "junge" Anlage stehen hat, dann ist es schon ärglich, wenn man dies nicht per Fernwartung erledigen kann. 

Bei neuen Anlagen möchte man dann aber auch nicht eine 2005-er Version verkaufen. Somit ist es notwendig, verschiedene Entwicklungsumgebungen incl. Lizenz griffbereit zu haben. Das ist eigentlich mein Grund zum "Meckern". Da erlaube ich mir auch mal das Wort "Sch.." zu verwenden.


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2010)

Sch von meiner Seite genehmigt.
malch seit ca. 2 JAhren keine neuen Anlagen, hab aber vor ca. 2 JAhren auf die aktuelle WinCC flexible upgedaet, schon, komm ich nicht mehr an ein vor 3 Jahren verbautes TP 177 ran 
hilft nur mehr vorher stillgelegter Laptop mit (eigentlich Illegaler) Lizenz.
Das kanns doch nicht wirklich sein.
Arbeite parallel an div. SAT -> Siemens 1703 Fernwirkanlagen, da kommst du problemlos an 20 Jahre alte Anlagen ran (natürlich mit den diuversen anderen Problemen (kein download der SW, wenn du nicht die aktuelle hast, kannst du nicht auslesen welche Unterschiede, . . .) ist in andererer Richtung Sch.... aber selten Prob. mit Updates.
Also du hast recht big S muss sich meiner Meinung nach was überlegen.


----------



## Astralavista (16 Dezember 2010)

Man ist ja auch "fast" gezwungen die 2008er Flex Version zu benutzen.
Bei vielen Optionen gibt es Lizenzen ja nur noch für die 2008er Runtime im Katalog. Mächte ich also bei einer Neuanlage z.B. /Audit oder /OPC-Server nutzen brauche ich 2008.
Meiner Meinung nach würde es sowieso blöd aussehen wenn ich auf einer Neuanlage eine 2005er oder 2007er Projektierung laufen lassen würde.
Ein neues Projekt sollte auch dem aktuellen Softwarestand sein mit evtl. auch neuen Funktionen (z.B. Passwortfalscheingabe = 0, Benutzeranmeldung ohne Name usw.)
Abgesehen davon das man ja abgesehen von den Flex-Optionen sowieso meist auf einen Wechsel angewiesen ist. Die x77er Reihe lässt sich ja auch nicht mehr mit ProTool projektieren.

Ich mecker auch nicht das Siemens scheisse ist. Die Funktionen die in Flex zur Verfügung stehen finde ich sehr gut. Damit lassen sich schöne und gute Visualisierungen erstellen. Andere Hersteller wie z.B. B&R hinken da meiner Meinung nach etwas hinterher.
Aber das was dort zur Verfügung steht sollte verdammt nochmal auch spätestens mit einem Servicepack zu 99% funktionieren. Wie weit soll es denn noch gehen? SP5 Update 3592?

Außerdem geben die meisten Kunden vor das halt Siemens verbaut werden soll, weswegen man auch wieder auf Flex angewiesen ist anstatt mal einen Hersteller von Visualisierungssoftware auszuprobieren.


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2010)

also meiner Meinung nach meckert niemand hier an den Grundunktionen von S    rum,

ist nur lästig, wenn Updates/... rauskommen, du installierst die und kannst dann nicht mehr auf "alte" Anlagen (zb1 Jahr mit der vorgängerversion Projektierte) zugreifen kannst.

wenn dazwischen 25 JAhre liegen würden, dann seh ich das nicht als Problem.

Hatte vor ca. 1 Jahr folgendes Problem:
TP 177(?) (neu) bestellt, gerade Update des WinCCflecible durchgeführt, konnte das "neue" TP nicht entsprechend beschreiben (obwohl es in WinCCflec entsprechend untersrützt wurde) das aktuele also?????


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Dezember 2010)

@SSO:
willkommen in der wirklichen Welt.
Schön, dass du eine so hohe Meinung von den Produkten deines Ex-Arbeitgebers hast. Ich lebe leider schon etwas länger auf diesem Planeten und glaube nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann.
Wenn alle Siemensianer so denken wie du dann sind die Ergüsse, die wir hier für viel Geld von denen erwerben ja auch kein Wunder - sorry ...
Wenn ich es richtig sehe dann basiert WinCCFlexibel nach wie vor auf dem Framework-Stand des Jahres 2005. Alles, was mit Grafik etc. zu tun hat ist dann sogar noch älter. Da braucht man sich doch auch nicht zu wundern. 

Und was das Meckern angeht - wenn sich nicht hin und wieder einer Gedanken machen würde, dann würden wir noch immer auf Bäumen sitzen und uns mit faulen Bananen bewerfen.
Und wenn es nach den Innovationen vom großen S. ginge dann würden wir Textverarbeitung immer noch mit hammer und Meissel auf einer Steinplatte machen (übertragen gesprochen).

Aber gut - willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2010)

danke LL, mein Reden. Um es noch mal zu sagen die Versionspolitik von
Flexibel ist unter aller Sau. Das sieht mann ja daran das Sie schon beim
HF10 sind, vorher bei 3. Da bekommt ja nicht mal mit was dazwischen alles
Schiefgelaufen ist, die nicht veröffentlichen HF werden speziell auf Kunden-
wünschen erstellt. 

Ein ähnliches Problemm hatte ich mit den Runtime, die sich auf einmal nicht
mehr mit XP vertragen. Den "Onkel" sei dank konnte ich das durch das Forum
in erfahrung bringen, deshalb lohnt es sich hier mal ein wenig Zeit zu verbringen.

Auf jedem Fall bekommt mann din entsprechenden HF nur auf Anfrage bei
Siemens, wenn du das nicht weißt, kannst du beim Kunden große Probleme
bekommen, nur weil du mal eine Störmeldung nachrüsten musst.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> danke LL, mein Reden.


 
Gerne ... 
Sorry, aber wenn einer so einen Quark schreibt zu Beiträgen, die man nicht mal mit viel Fantasie als destruktiv bezeichnen könnte dann geht mir der Hut hoch.

Und ich habe da noch einen - ist aber nicht rein Flex sondern auch an den Rest von der Suppe :
Wann läuft der Kram denn mal unter Win7 ? Irgendwann bringt MS mal Win9 raus und wir können uns dann nur noch über zig. VM-Installationen retten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte erst letzte Woche das "Vergnügen" bei einer Inbetriebnahme mit einem KTP1000 über den Bug zu stolpern, dass Tasten die als "Setze Bit während Taste gedrückt" projektiert wurden nicht immer ausgehen, wenn man loslässt. Weil das dann auch nur sporadisch passiert glaubt man schon fast an versteckte Kamera...
Dieser Bug wurde mit dem HF3 behoben, war aber leider noch nicht auf meinem Laptop. :-(

Ich finde es enttäuschend, dass man für teures Geld einen Pflegevertrag hat um sich dann die Bugfixes noch selber suchen zu müssen.

Übrigens fand ich die Visu von B+R besser, da sie mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.
Das gilt zumindest für das, was ich bisher mit Visu gemacht habe.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2010)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst letzte Woche das "Vergnügen" bei einer Inbetriebnahme mit einem KTP1000 über den Bug zu stolpern, dass Tasten die als "Setze Bit während Taste gedrückt" projektiert wurden nicht immer ausgehen, wenn man loslässt...


Oha, dieser Bug ist doch schon einige Flexible-Generationen alt?

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=78151&postcount=7


----------

